
How can you create wireframes and save time and money - sophie88
https://blog.prototypr.io/how-to-create-wireframes-as-a-ux-designer-d1d3fcc2bbf1
======
DavidParmelee
It’s nice to see the mention of Wirify. Seeing a finished website as a
wireframe provides a great understanding of an existing site for embarking on
design improvements or redesigns.

I was pleased that this article differentiates between information architects
and interaction designers, but it unfortunately treats UX designers and
graphic designers as the same role. These are two different fields.

A graphic designer ought to be evaluated according to their visual design
style and the way they communicate through design, whereas a UX practitioner
should be evaluated for how well they solve research and/or design problems.
While some graphic designers do cross over into visual design or UX, UX
designers can also enter that field from development (as I did), psychology,
marketing, and more. There’s a reason why there’s a joke in our field that
most of us can’t draw much more than a stick figure.

~~~
sophie88
Hey David! Thanks for the kind feedback it really helps a lot :))) Cheers!

